

To kill a centrifuge - siromoney
http://www.langner.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/To-kill-a-centrifuge.pdf

======
siromoney
Tl;dr:
[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/11/19/stuxnets_se...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/11/19/stuxnets_secret_twin_iran_nukes_cyber_attack?page=full)

